

Build a $35 Time Capsule – Raspberry Pi Time Machine Backup Server - uptown
https://raymii.org/s/articles/Build_a_35_dollar_Time_Capsule_-_Raspberry_Pi_Time_Machine.html

======
bkeroack
I've tried to make homebrew Time Machine backup targets (once with a NAS and
with a VM running Ubuntu) and both times they initially worked great but then
failed when the disk filled up. Even with the "delete old backups" setting
enabled, Time Machine on the clients would still complain that the disk
couldn't be written to and would fail. The only way to fix it was to delete
the volume completely (losing all backups) and start from scratch.

Maybe I did something wrong somewhere but it was frustrating and not worth the
trouble. I'll just go with a real Time Capsule and call it a day.

~~~
uptown
The problem I have with the "just go with a real TimeCapsule" solution is that
it doesn't scale. I've got a 3TB iMac, and a couple Apple laptops. The largest
TimeCapsule available is 3TB. They don't provide a way to increase your
storage without buying multiple TimeCapsules, and the economics of that are
already way out of whack with what storage costs are these days.

~~~
bkeroack
I agree completely that the price is steep and the capacity limiting, but if
it's a choice between no backups and one or more Time Capsules, I'm going to
pick the latter.

------
opless
Also I'd probably suggest one uses xfs, or some other file system that won't
run out of inodes :)

------
opless
"USB Hard Disk / Big USB Dick"

Typo?

